# South Bend 6" 4 jaw chuck by Skinner



## Kingnothing71us (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, this is gonna take some time. I just bought a used South Bend 6" 4 jaw chuck made by Skinner. The number stamped on the face is 4006-48. The backing plate on it is threaded 1.25 X ?.  The spindle on my South Bend Model A is 1.5 X 8. I took the four bolts out of the chuck to take the back plate off but it won't come off. I need help on how to get this back plate off without damaging anything. 
  Alright, now comes the long story. I am no machinist by far. I do have a little knowledge of how lathes work, I worked for a company that has a machine shop for 4 years, not as a machinist but as a fabricator. The company I work for now gave me a South Bend Model A lathe that was missing some things-chuck, tail stock and the tool holder. I managed to gather all the pieces for the lathe. I have a face plate that I was told I can machine to fit a chuck. 
  I bought the Skinner chuck and from research it seems that the back plate should come off after removal of the 4 bolts but it is stuck fast to the chuck. 
  I'm asking for help to get the back plate off. I don't know if I should heat it, beat on it or if it is threaded on to the chuck. Can someone please help me?
  Thank You, in advance.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 13, 2013)

A picture would help alot:thinking:


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 13, 2013)

Put the bolts back in the holes at least 3-4 threads and then tap the bolt heads with a lead or brass hammer. The adapter set in a counter bore in the back of the chuck and is likely rusted in place. Some penetrating oil wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 13, 2013)

Don is correct. It sounds like the back plates reveal is frozen. Penetrating oil and tapping with a soft hammer as prescribed should break it free.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 13, 2013)

Or------- the other side of the coin. I have owned my SB for better than a year-----sure glad the chuck is a 3 jaw because I can't get it to budge. Trust me I have tried everything short of tearing the machine done---which may be the trick.:whiteflag:


----------



## Kingnothing71us (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi guys. Thanks for the help. I figured everything out and got the chuck mounted to the face plate I had. I got the old back plate off with some penetrating oil and putting the bolts in and hitting them with a hammer. I put the face plate on the spindle and turned it to match the one that came off of it and it fit nice and snug into the recess. I used a transfer punch to layout the hole pattern, drilled and tapped them and bolted the chuck to it and it is only running out about .002. I think thats pretty good for making something on a regular lathe. I say regular lathe because I have been using a little Unimat-SL DB200 for the last few months. 
  Now all I need is a book that'll show me everything this lathe will do and how to operate eveything on it. It has the quick change gears and stuff. I'll post some pics soon. I'll have to upload them from my phone to my home PC and post them from it. 
  Once again, Thank You ALL.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats---- a little good luck goes a long ways.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 14, 2013)

The South Bend How To Run A Lathe book covers all the workings of your lathe. You can still buy a copy from here. http://www.lindsaybks.com/bks/lathebk/index.html


----------



## Kingnothing71us (Jan 14, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Congrats---- a little good luck goes a long ways.



I'll check it out after work. I really appreciate all the help. I have a machinist friend and I know he's sick of me bugging him all the time.


----------

